# My favorite tool.



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't go past this old friend ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Smart move. Your about to be treated like a king around here.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never seen a Festool radio. I wonder if they just haven't reached the US market yet. I've got the old style Milwaukee job site radio, and will probably replace it with either the Ridgid or the new Milwaukee pretty soon. It's starting to show it's age...


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Paintmeup said:


> Can't go past this old friend ...
> 
> View attachment 11027


Wow.... How much was that $1300?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Wow.... How much was that $1300?


Yes, but its got a full midget orchestra in there. The sound is_ phenomenal_!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yes, but its got a full midget orchestra in there. The sound is_ phenomenal_!


That was a good one....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yes, but its got a full midget orchestra in there. The sound is phenomenal!


"Little Person" Paul....not midget. Just like you can't call the Mexicans illegal, you have to call them an "undocumented worker".


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> "Little Person" Paul....not midget. Just like you can't call the Mexicans illegal, you have to call them an "undocumented worker".


I'm 6'3'', so just about everyone is a midget next to me. :whistling2:

I will say though. A few years back we did a small job at the Chicago Bulls training center. At that place,_ I _was the midget. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool you guys across the pond get all the cool stuff.


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

mpminter said:


> I've never seen a Festool radio. I wonder if they just haven't reached the US market yet. I've got the old style Milwaukee job site radio, and will probably replace it with either the Ridgid or the new Milwaukee pretty soon. It's starting to show it's age...


It's not a bad little rig! I enjoy the quality festool put into it's products. However i dont enjoy the price! Whenever I pull this baby out at on job site I do get the odd complement.


----------



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Cool you guys across the pond get all the cool stuff.


Not true! 

We are just about to get the paint shaver pro.

Plus everything we get is twice the price you guys get it for. My Ct 36 $1100 ro90 $749 plung saw with track $1100. I think this stuff is 30% cheaper in the states. 

The festool radio was 200 bucks, the "little people" were extra


----------

